# Rolling a puppy on it's back?



## JayJ4 (May 7, 2016)

Hi guys, I got one last question or today - my friend started bombarding me with links on "how to choose the perfect puppy" for basically yourself / family.

Most of the videos consisted of rolling the puppy on his/her back, and holding the puppy down, either, holding under the elbows, and or, just stroking the puppy's tummy, and or gently squeezing on the paws as (s)he's on his back. If the puppy gives in, the puppy is automatically a submissive puppy, if the puppy squirms, and bites, and keeps fighting it's a dominant puppy and the "puppy you don't want" they say.

Is this a smart method of choosing puppy? I really do hope the breeder picks the puppy FOR me, which is preferred.. Since they know the puppy well. But, if they don't ... Should I use this method for picking my puppy?


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Some people will swear by those types of tests, but if nothing else, unless you really know what your looking at, I wouldn't put a lot of emphasis on them. If you look up Volhard puppy test, that will give you an idea of what they are about. Me, I just listen to the breeder I've put my faith in already, and mostly look for a curious, confident pup that shows some interest in me.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

If I were a breeder and some dimwit started alpha rolling my pups I would tell that person to leave with no pup. I would think an 8 week pup having an adult human toss them on their back and hold them down would either be scared stiff or scared into fleeing. Nothing to do with dominance at that age. The possible set back in human socialization is all that would accomplish. When I picked Rosko out I had pick of the litter. I spent hours interacting with the pups and observing their personalities. I chose rosko cause he seemed to share the most in common with my own personality. It had nothing to do with if he was dominant or not. I already knew I was going to be the dominant one in the relationship.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

JayJ4 said:


> Hi guys, I got one last question or today - my friend started bombarding me with links on "how to choose the perfect puppy" for basically yourself / family.
> 
> Most of the videos consisted of rolling the puppy on his/her back, and holding the puppy down, either, holding under the elbows, and or, just stroking the puppy's tummy, and or gently squeezing on the paws as (s)he's on his back. If the puppy gives in, the puppy is automatically a submissive puppy, if the puppy squirms, and bites, and keeps fighting it's a dominant puppy and the* "puppy you don't want" they say*.
> 
> Is this a smart method of choosing puppy? I really do hope the breeder picks the puppy FOR me, which is preferred..* Since they know the puppy well. But, if they don't *... Should I use this method for picking my puppy?


I don't know who "they" are, and wouldn't take advice from video on how to choose a puppy. Puppies squirm, they want to play, bite and maybe fight...especially when placed in a vulnerable position. I sure wouldn't want a GSD pup to lay like a wet noodle submissively unless it was naptime. 
IF the breeder does NOT know the puppies well enough to match them to the prospective owners, I would not be working with that breeder.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

cdwoodcox said:


> If I were a breeder and some dimwit started alpha rolling my pups I would tell that person to leave with no pup. I would think an 8 week pup having an adult human toss them on their back and hold them down would either be scared stiff or scared into fleeing. Nothing to do with dominance at that age. The possible set back in human socialization is all that would accomplish. When I picked Rosko out I had pick of the litter. I spent hours interacting with the pups and observing their personalities. I chose rosko cause he seemed to share the most in common with my own personality. It had nothing to do with if he was dominant or not. I already knew I was going to be the dominant one in the relationship.


That does a pretty good job of making my point cd, but toss isn't the right description.To be honest, if a puppy can't recover from being rolled on his back, I don't want him anyway.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Steve Strom said:


> That does a pretty good job of making my point cd, but toss isn't the right description.To be honest, if a puppy can't recover from being rolled on his back, I don't want him anyway.


 Yeah, I'll agree toss isn't the right word. And sure the pups would recover quickly. but it is an irrevelant act. 
I have heard that when the pups are in a group playing. A loud noise like a gun, or smacking a pot loudly the pups will automatically fall into their respective pack order for a few seconds, and that most families would be best off taking a pup from the numbers section near the back.
It didn't make a lot of sense either. I believe either let the breeder which knows his dogs and temperament pick the right pup for you. Or spend the hours with the pups to make your own decision if it is a byb.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I think your over analyzing to much..Key to getting a puppy that's right for you, is finding a breeder who can peg their puppies..You be completely honest in what you want and don't want in a dog, and let the breeder select , maybe a few that would fit into your lifestyle, then you choose which one you like..So with that, key is finding a breeder who knows how to peg their puppies and match them up.


----------

